# D'Ani Foresight Forecasts (updated daily)



## Urbanforex (6 May 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

We're going to be posting one of our several forecasts here on a daily basis.
Hope they will be beneficial in your everyday trading.

Regards,
Urban Forex Team

Note : All forecasts are reviewed at edited by Analyst Navin Prithyani.


----------



## Urbanforex (9 May 2011)

*Forecast for May 9*

Good morning everyone,

Today we're expecting the EURUSD to proceed Short below the barrier levels of 1.45019 and 1.45365. Attached is the visual of our forecast for May 9, 2011.

Regards,
Urban Forex Team

Note : All forecasts are reviewed and edited by Analyst Navin Prithyani.


----------



## Urbanforex (10 May 2011)

*Forecast for May 10*

Good morning everyone,

Today we're expecting the EURUSD to proceed Short below the barrier levels of 1.43677 and 1.43921. Attached is the visual of our forecast for May 10, 2011.

Regards,
Urban Forex Team

Note : All forecasts are reviewed and edited by Analyst Navin Prithyani.


----------

